# Are you sick of Pit threads?



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

OK so first let me apologize I'm in a mood  today. I logged on with my coffee to get a little distraction for the day, and first off found one thread that was completely unrelated now turning into a Pit debate AGAIN. 

I do not have a Pit, don't know enough about them to know if I ever would. I grew up around family that had them, they were lovely dogs. Most of my childhood memories was of playing and snuggling for hours with them. I couldn't wait to get to my Aunt's to play with them. I'm not saying they're all lovely any more then I'd say every GSD is a good example. BUT seriously....why does everything have to turn into a back and forth??

Little story, I took Sherman to the pet store this week. We were over by the tag dispenser getting new tags. There was a lady checking out with a Weim. Her dog kept trying to get to the end of his leash to see Sherman. He was squealing and pulling and acting up. Sherman held his sit for awhile but finally lowered his front end in a playful stance, with his butt wagging as fast as it possibly could and let out a playful bark. The woman yanked her dog back over to her and said loudly "NO Rocky that Pit wants to hurt you" WHAT? first he's not a pit, second my 2 yr old can read dog emotions better than that woman!! I couldn't help myself and I replied "he's not a pit, he's a new breed of poodle "

Point is, so many dogs are mistaken for pits....that woman is probably sitting on a Weim forum right now talking about the horrible Pit she encountered at Petsmart. Maybe we can't all agree to disagree...but I wish we could. I for one don't think you can judge an entire breed on their over breeding and bad fortune of having a "rep" and often owned by less than stellar owners. 

Anyway that's just my rant for the day. Now you can all turn this into a Pit debate
Here's a pic of my offending Pit, who gets identified as a Pit much more often then people actually guess correctly


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

SHERMAN got mistaken for a PIT????? holy crap, now that's a really ignorant person! personally i adore a good pit bull. i've known some really wonderful pitties. i've known some that had been turned really terrible, but i didn't love them less, it wasn't their fault they were so awful. i detested the human that made them that way. 

i would have a couple of them myself if i could convince my husband that bullies aren't any more dangerous than any other breed of dog. but in all the years we've been together it's the one thing i haven't been able to change his mind about in dogs. but i think i've done pretty well considering the first "pet" he ever had in his life was when he came to stay w/me and i had dogs. lol 

i'm sorry you ran into an idiot. that's the problem w/the world. it's really packed full of them. 

dw


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Sherman gets called a Pit at least once a week. For the most part it's been good comments, so I don't always correct them I just smile and nod and figure Sherm is doing his part for being a good ambassador for the breed However when people have been outright prejudice based on his look rather than his behavior, I always state that he's a new designer poodle breed.....let them take the heat for awhile!!

I just don't understand why it becomes SO heated all the time. Yes my dogs have been attacked by off leash dogs, they were

1. German Shepherd
2. Black Lab
3. numerous little dogs
4. Golden Retriever


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't see Pit in Sherman...AT ALL! I know it is probably here in the threads somewhere, but what breed(s) is he?


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

i gotta say we've never been attacked by a pittie dog on our walks. it's almost always been by little dogs and once by rotties, and once by dobies. but i can't say that's a good thing. if you look in the back yards around here you'd see the pits are on tow chains hooked up to fences or trees. so, tho it's good for ME not to be run down by pitties, it's bad for them cuz they just don't have any quality of life at all in the areas that i see them in. it's rare to see one treated strictly as a pet. 

dw


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

jprice103 said:


> I don't see Pit in Sherman...AT ALL! I know it is probably here in the threads somewhere, but what breed(s) is he?


 
I've never thought he looked like a Pit either. He is actually an English Mastiff/ GSD mix. I think because he is so "thick" maybe that is why he gets mistaken?? Having him has truly taught me how breed "ignorant" people can be...which is unfortunate, how many other dogs are labelled Pits?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

We had a great pit for years. He would never hurt anyone in the family but did protect my husband from being mugged a couple times. When he got older and crossed the bridge we still had a half pit/half GSD. She was a great dog too, protected the neighborhood from burglaries at least four times. I think pits are great, but too many people abuse the breed and give it a bad name. Now I have two GSD's and I still miss Spook, my pit.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Dragonwyke said:


> i gotta say we've never been attacked by a pittie dog on our walks. it's almost always been by little dogs and once by rotties, and once by dobies. but i can't say that's a good thing. if you look in the back yards around here you'd see the pits are on tow chains hooked up to fences or trees. so, tho it's good for ME not to be run down by pitties, it's bad for them cuz they just don't have any quality of life at all in the areas that i see them in. it's rare to see one treated strictly as a pet.
> 
> dw


Our neighbors next door had a Pit when they moved in. He was a sweet boy....fought cancer 3 times, finally at the age of 16 they had to say goodbye. Our other neighbors have a "well-bred" one that is nice as well. It makes me sad around here, how many are in the Humane society and rescues, well over 1/2 the dogs available are Pits. Many of them will never know the love of a family and a home due to peoples ignorance in over breeding and mistreatment....then when they do end up in rescues so many "good" homes are scared to give them a try. Just one of many things that makes me sad.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

When my children were young, 7 and 3, they had friends down the street who had a Pit. This was the first Pit I had ever known. This dog was the SWEETEST dog you would ever meet! The kids would climb all over him, try to ride him, and give him big hugs (that practically squeezed this dog to death lol) and he just licked them, and loved them! Sometimes he'd get out of their backyard, and come down to our house and look in our front door. We'd let him in and he would make himself at home and play with my kids. I NEVER ONCE had reservations about leaving the kids alone with him, and often left the room when he was in the playroom with my kids...I trusted him that much! 

So yes...due to some bad breeding/poor raising, these sweet. lovable dogs have gotten such a bad rap and it is SO sad!! If we hadn't gone the GSD route, we would have gotten a Pit! No question!!


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> Many of them will never know the love of a family and a home due to peoples ignorance in over breeding and mistreatment....


one of the most enraging things i see so often is the ads on Craigs List for pit puppies, parents on premises. with all the pits in rescue and inshelter people are still breeding these dogs like they were an endangered species. you can't look on the list on any given day w/out seeing at least 3 ads for a new litter of puppies! i can't figure out where these people think these puppies will end up. can they really be that uninformed? 

dw


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> I've never thought he looked like a Pit either. He is actually an English Mastiff/ GSD mix. I think because he is so "thick" maybe that is why he gets mistaken?? Having him has truly taught me how breed "ignorant" people can be...which is unfortunate, how many other dogs are labelled Pits?


I had a boxer mixed with rhodesian (yes this was my boxer mixed with stupid. LOL) that people always were mistaking for a pit. Not even close folks.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Dragonwyke said:


> one of the most enraging things i see so often is the ads on Craigs List for pit puppies, parents on premises. with all the pits in rescue and inshelter people are still breeding these dogs like they were an endangered species. you can't look on the list on any given day w/out seeing at least 3 ads for a new litter of puppies! i can't figure out where these people think these puppies will end up. can they really be that uninformed?
> 
> dw


I wish around here there were only 3 new adds a day...it is astonishing how many there are. I don't think they are as uninformed as they just don't give a They all advertise "Razors edge" or "Gotti" lines and brag about how much they weigh, on and on it goes I don't know anything about those lines but the people who advertise them sure don't look like reputable breeders to me. Then you see pics of the parents on chains looking like they are not sure if they are going to get hit or get their pic taken, and the pups are all dirty crammed into little kennels .....ugh


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, I am sick of Pit threads!

And WTH...Sherman a pit? Have these people ever SEEN a pit? :rofl: We have two boxers. one could be mistaken for pit and maybe she is. I saw the mother and there was something not quite right about her head.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Dragonwyke said:


> one of the most enraging things i see so often is the ads on Craigs List for pit puppies, parents on premises. with all the pits in rescue and inshelter people are still breeding these dogs like they were an endangered species. you can't look on the list on any given day w/out seeing at least 3 ads for a new litter of puppies! i can't figure out where these people think these puppies will end up. can they really be that uninformed?
> 
> dw


Usually they're fighting rings... at least around here they are.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

*Yes!*

I couldn't agree with you more!!! THANK YOU for actually posting this!!

I get SO tired of "OMG It's a pit... Bad dog!" Or... "You know how dangerous they are? You shouldn't put them with your oh so perfect GSD!"

Now, I stay far far away from any of those threads. If I see it turning into a debate, I have to back away. I love pits, I grew up with them, I rescued and raised many! Only ONCE did I have a problem dog. He was from terrible breeding and was abused for his first year. He was aggressive in a multiple dog/person home. He got re-homed with a friend who he took a liking to (he agreed to give him a chance, if it didn't work he was to be put down) and has been fine since. This was over 8 years ago. He just couldn't live with other dogs and a house full of people... he needed a quiet, one person home. Other then him, they've all been amazing dogs and soooooo loving! Our next dog will be a pit (years down the road), and we look forward to it! I absolutely do NOT agree with the bad dog and dangerous breed crap. It's how you raise them. Yes, some may not turn into dog-friendly, dog-park dogs.... but that doesn't mean they are bad or that the breed should be wiped out. Our GSDs are known for human aggression....... should we wipe them out?

I think it's amazing how many pit debates occur on ANOTHER "dangerous breed" forum! We don't have golden retrievers, our beloved breed is known for problems too! Yet, we fight tooth and nail for their appearance with the ignorant public. It shocks me... it really does! I expect this from a golden retriever or lab forum, not here. Not all dogs are perfect, but that shouldn't put a whole breed in the stocks. Blows my mind...

I'm sure I'll get chewed up on this one... but, It really is old now and has gotten on my last nerve.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I could see Sherman being mislabeled as a pit bullX. The scary thing about that is if you are in a BSL area and an ACO labels him as a pitX, it is very hard to fight the label. 

I own an APBT and find some people's views here about them reprehensible and nasty. But they don't own one and only believe the media. There are so many breeds that are mistaken as a "pit bull" that is pathetic. 

I am tired of threads getting turned into a debate about pit bulls.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

With Sherman I think it depends what angle you view him from....his head has an odd shape to me. My husband just thinks he has a small GSD head without all the fur ?? We have friends out in CO who adopted a dog from rescue, it is an American Bandogge (?) evidently it is a trend to breed Pits with Mastiffs for more size:smirk: Anyhow her and Sherman look identical. The "amazing" people who dumped he and his siblings outside a kill shelter left a note saying they were English Mastiff. The rescue/vet felt he resembled a GSD...and he has random black hairs throughout his saddle area so that could very well be the case.
As for BSL we don't have any in our town, but he is registered at the vet as a GSD mix so hopefully we won't have to worry about that. Whatever he is, he is the friendliest dog I have ever owned....he's truly never met a stranger, human or dog he loves everyone.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

mysweetkaos said:


> Little story, I took Sherman to the pet store this week. We were over by the tag dispenser getting new tags. There was a lady checking out with a Weim. Her dog kept trying to get to the end of his leash to see Sherman. He was squealing and pulling and acting up. Sherman held his sit for awhile but finally lowered his front end in a playful stance, with his butt wagging as fast as it possibly could and let out a playful bark. The woman yanked her dog back over to her and said loudly "NO Rocky that Pit wants to hurt you" WHAT? first he's not a pit, second my 2 yr old can read dog emotions better than that woman!! I couldn't help myself and I replied "he's not a pit, he's a new breed of poodle "


I'm less shocked by Sherman being mistaken for a pit than I am by the lady not knowing what a play bow stance meant.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


> I'm less shocked by Sherman being mistaken for a pit than I am by the lady not knowing what a play bow stance meant.


No doubt!! Like I said my 2 yr old can read the dog more accurately than that! Same thing though on Halloween, a neighbors black lab broke off his flexi-lead and attacked Sherman. When the neighbor got over to us, I had one dog collar in each hand....stupid I know, but he was just a baby I was so scared I reacted wrong. Anyway the neighbor took one look at Sherman and started talking to their dog in a baby voice saying "oh honey did you meet a little aggression?" I said "meet a little aggression? seems to me like your honey brought it" Then he asked how old my Pit was...


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> I couldn't agree with you more!!! THANK YOU for actually posting this!!
> 
> I get SO tired of "OMG It's a pit... Bad dog!" Or... "You know how dangerous they are? You shouldn't put them with your oh so perfect GSD!"
> 
> ...


I agree 100%!! GSD's and Pits are in the same class in my mind so its ironic to see so many GSD owners bashing on Pits... I stay far away from all those debates.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I've personally never had a negative encounter with a pit bull. 

The only breeds I've had issues with were boxers, huskies, and some fat little pug-looking thing.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Here is how it starts....

 Just got on FB to ask my friend in KY how her senior English Sheepdog was doing...so sad he was diagnosed with severe renal failure last week.....Anyhow someone else she knows posted on her wall that she had 9 four week old pups spaniel/pit mix and she was moving this weekend and couldn't take them, did anyone want one?? 

WTH is wrong with people? So right now there are probably 9 people who either don't know better or don't care saying "oh yeah, I've always wanted a Pit." Not knowing or not caring that a pup should never be seperated from their family that young. They will get the dog home and even if they are good intenioned (sp) that dog will be a handful not having learned enough from it's mother. There will be fear and aggression issues which they will pass off as protectiveness and think it's cool, or not and take it to a shelter. One of those dogs statistically is going to be involved in a bite incident....and guess what, there it all goes with "you can't trust pits" 

I'm not saying that all pits are good and no worries....but guess what there isn't a single breed I would claim that about. ALL breeds suffer when they become so popular and overbred, especially ones that have a bad * reputation and are as often owned by idiots as they are owned by responsible owners. YES a few bad apples can ruin the whole bunch perception wise....and that is sad.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I am far beyond sick of pit threads. Watch the other one exploding right now. It gets really old.

This is a German Shepherd Dog forum. It is not a pitbull forum.

There is a segment that is very pro-pitbull here, and if you do not agree with them, they will attack you. I do not see why this is allowed on a German Shepherd forum. You are called "ignorant." You are said to be "uneducated" and "uninformed." The "it's all in the training" often comes out. The snarkiness runs almost uncontrolled on this issue. 

I wish the pros and cons of pitbulls were on the same level as politics here -- not allowed.

If you are a pitbull lover, great. Maybe it would be better to find a pitbull forum and then everyone would agree with one another. 

Many of us own other breeds. I have two other breeds, but I don't talk about them too often here, unless I have a non-breed specific question - usually a generic health type of question. When I want to talk to others about my non-GSDs for breed-specific talk, I go to forums for those breeds. I respect that this is a GSD forum. Granted, my dogs are only 50% WGSD, but that is enough that I find the information here helpful and specific.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think that the problem pit bull owners face are similar to the problems we face, and if breed-specific legislatation is passed against them, it is only a matter of time before it hits us. We already feel it in areas of where we can rent, and whether or not an insurance company will insure us. 

So I think these threads are important on our site, and I do not want to add to the list of things that are not allowed to be discussed. If you do not want to read a pit-bull thread, or if a thread goes that way, just give it up. No one is pointing a gun to your head and making you continue to read or post on the thread. 

Pit bulls and GSDs share problems with animosity of the public, and often misrepresentation by the media. They are both formidable dogs breeds, and owners need to take special care to ensure that they are not contributing to the negativity. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

chelle said:


> I am far beyond sick of pit threads. Watch the other one exploding right now. It gets really old.
> 
> This is a German Shepherd Dog forum. It is not a pitbull forum.
> 
> ...


This


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

selzer said:


> I think that the problem pit bull owners face are similar to the problems we face, and if breed-specific legislatation is passed against them, it is only a matter of time before it hits us. We already feel it in areas of where we can rent, and whether or not an insurance company will insure us.
> 
> So I think these threads are important on our site, and I do not want to add to the list of things that are not allowed to be discussed. If you do not want to read a pit-bull thread, or if a thread goes that way, just give it up. No one is pointing a gun to your head and making you continue to read or post on the thread.
> 
> ...


I think the issue is more why does everytime somebody says something that does not glorify a pit bull, it *MUST* turn in to a bash fest on that poster. Why can't pit advocates *just give it up* and accept that not everybody worships pit bulls?


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

selzer said:


> Pit bulls and GSDs share problems with animosity of the public, and often misrepresentation by the media. They are both formidable dogs breeds, and owners need to take special care to ensure that they are not contributing to the negativity.
> 
> Just my opinion.


i really wholeheartedly have to agree w/this statement. Banshee, my super-nervy shep ran out the gate the other day (i didn't see someone left it open, stupid on my part) and he ran out the gate, totally unusual for him, because a man was walking in front of our house. he does not ever bite but he does bark and guard. and that's what he did. i hollered at the man to just stop and stand. he did so and Banshee just stood in front of him barking and holding him there, i walked up took his collar and walked him back inside the gate, thanking the man for listening. 

now on the other side of the yard outside the fence was a neighbor woman (i won't say lady) who lives in the trailer park there. she was screaming her bloody head off. 

"watch out fer dat dawg, he bite yer face off! das a dangerous dawg! you tekkin yer laff in yer hands wit dat dawg! dat dawg ain't not differnt den dose pitbulls dat udder guy keeps next doa!" 

she kept on in this vein for the entire few moments it took me to get Ban back in the yard, making Ban even more upset. then once the guy was back under way, him telling me he was glad Ban was so good cuz he didn't want to hurt such a gorgeous animal, and he was back in the yard. she's still SCREAMING at me :

"i be gonna caw da popo on ya all! ya shunna be havin such mean @$$ dawgs 'roun dis area, an ya alls wid a baby n all!"

Banshee didn't do any one any harm, he did what he thought was his job, granted it was my mistake to not check the fence, not knowing someone had left the house, however, he didn't bite, he didn't attack. the guy listened, unusual as that might be, the dog listened, the only one that freaked out was the woman! but those are the ones that cause BSL to be put into action. these ignorant LOUD screamers. it could be OUR gsd's next. 

so i don't mind having to rehash pit bulls every now and again AND come to their defense whenever necessary. if we don't today, who will come to ours tomorrow? 

dw


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

selzer said:


> I think that the problem pit bull owners face are similar to the problems we face, and if breed-specific legislatation is passed against them, it is only a matter of time before it hits us. We already feel it in areas of where we can rent, and whether or not an insurance company will insure us.
> 
> I worry that that can happen easily to GSDs. BSL is a terrible thing in that there is no individual characterics taken into account.I believe it will happen to all the supposed aggressive breeds,including ours.
> 
> I want another GSD but I have met several great pits ,including a therapy dog. I dont actually dislike any breed ,I just like dogs.I sent a abandoned Pittie to our shelter who was hurt . He couldnt stay w/ us Lucky was insane. He was put down . Gentle even though he was in pain but as a pit he was PTS. That saddens me and makes me angry.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Our Shar Pei has been called a pit bull several times and once some one thought he was a PB english Bull dog!


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I do understand both sides of the arguments that go round and round. I also think that it is a very passionate topic...not one that needs to not be discussed, but one that needs to be approached respectfully.
No different than any topic that is dear to people. It is also a matter of perception and opinion....so the round and round will never have a different outcome than it has up to this point.
I guarantee on some other forum there is spats about whether people should own or trust GSD's. Sad but true...people could stack up evidence of incidents that seemed negative. Those of us who have owned and loved the breed could point to mishandling, overbreeding, bad breeding...but you can't change someone else's perception and opinion.
I just feel that a thread gets overheated to no avail and it effects the way people treat and think of others on this board, which puts us all at a disadvantage.
Maybe that's just my opinion or maybe it was just my bad mood talking this morning....
I just felt like it does affect us all. How many times have you seen members with bad "blood" between them start arguing on another unrelated thread, picking apart each others words because they're still bothered by the others stand on pits or some other non relevant issue?

As I said...maybe it was my bad mood typing this morning. I just think the back and forth will accomplish nothing good. The same people have the same stands and they need to agree to disagree or just walk away from it.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

chelle said:


> If you are a pitbull lover, great. Maybe it would be better to find a pitbull forum and then everyone would agree with one another.


 
Now what fun would that be? :nono:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

selzer said:


> I think that the problem pit bull owners face are similar to the problems we face, and if breed-specific legislatation is passed against them, it is only a matter of time before it hits us. We already feel it in areas of where we can rent, and whether or not an insurance company will insure us.
> 
> So I think these threads are important on our site, and I do not want to add to the list of things that are not allowed to be discussed. If you do not want to read a pit-bull thread, or if a thread goes that way, just give it up. No one is pointing a gun to your head and making you continue to read or post on the thread.
> 
> ...


But these threads create too much animosity. If they were going to benefit dog lovers anti-BSL, that may be one thing. But they're not. They just eventually turn into hate-fests that accomplish absolutely nothing.

No, no one is pointing a gun to my head. I do have some posters on ignore so I won't be tempted. However, I will only be called ignorant, uninformed and uneducated so many times. I'm none of those things. 

Bottom line, this is a GSD forum, not a pitbull forum. The pitbull enthusiasts on this site do *seem* to be granted extra license to be nasty. 

Could be wrong, but it sure comes across that way.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

chelle said:


> But these threads create too much animosity. If they were going to benefit dog lovers anti-BSL, that may be one thing. But they're not. They just eventually turn into hate-fests that accomplish absolutely nothing.
> 
> No, no one is pointing a gun to my head. I do have some posters on ignore so I won't be tempted. However, I will only be called ignorant, uninformed and uneducated so many times. I'm none of those things.
> 
> ...


I think as My Sweet Kaos said this is a deeply personal and maybe I think a core value. Ive seen some pretty heated threads about a number of different topics here but the Pit Bull threads end up playing out into a personalized battle. I dont get involved other then my neutral stance of of judge the dog individually. However here there seem to be those who hate labs,Goldens ,toys etc and those who see the same breed as the second coming. (OK not so much w/ labs)I was terrified of Dobies until I was about 35. One chased me when I sold kirby sweepers when I was in college. Tore down the screen door getting to me and put me on top my Gremlin.OK maybe it was the price of the Kirby that set him off. Then 15 years later I met Helmut,dobie and his mom when riding horses in WV. Biggest cuddle bug, ran the trail ride next to us then sat w/ me in my truck bed after a 5 hour ride that left me sore . His mom also sweet. My attitude changed at least a little.

Im not sure if the name calling helps win any points and sure as heck isnt going to change anyone's mind regarding breeds.I just worry as the owner of two aggressive breeds or Nazi dogs as an idiot family member calls them that mine could be next. This sounds bad but if pitties were not so popular they wouldnt get this attention or face the plight they face. Wanna help the GSD avoid BSL pray they drop out of the top ten for breeds in the US . Maybe what we need to realize that its the dog who didnt ask to brought in to this world that pays.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I just find it ridiculous that some people on this forum will flat out say that my Pit is more than likely going to attack another dog or human some day because that is what it was "bred to do." I really do find it offensive. I would find it equally offensive if someone said that about my Shepherd or my Beagle. I know I'm not the only owner who feels that way, and it plays a big part to why the threads get as heated as they do. It's personal. 

I also think it is ridiculous to say that threads about anything other than GSD's shouldn't be allowed. There are so many other threads out there that aren't even related to dogs, let alone GSD's. If we were going to limit the posts to GSD related posts only, I don't think as many people would use this site.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> ..... the *Pit Bull threads end up playing out into a personalized battle.*
> 
> *OK maybe it was the price of the Kirby that set him off*.....
> 
> *Im not sure if the name calling helps win any points and sure as heck isnt going to change anyone's mind regarding breeds.*


You're so right, those pit threads never end well. And they never will, due to the personalization that comes into play. If someone came along and trashed my.. Shiba Inu, for example.. I'd likely say, ok, well here's the thing about her and her breed, but she is what she is and she's a beautiful dog in many ways. But I wouldn't call a person ignorant or present other personal insults because they aren't informed on my dog's breed standard. OR, if they were informed and simply didn't like her breed standard, OKAY! You don't have to like my Shiba Inu! :wild: It doesn't hurt my feelings, it doesn't make me feel defensive and it surely doesn't make me want to lunge out or attack the person. I would simply approach it in a very different way than many of the pitbull enthusiasts tend to approach any slightly perceived negativity of their breed choice. 

So yes, the name calling stuff really loses points when you wish to change a person's perception. Honestly, I was far MORE pro-pitbull before I became active in this forum. The behavior of the enthusiasts has been a major turn off. Now, granted, I will not dislike a breed based on the humans, but it does make me trust it less when supposed experts of that breed come across snarky, ultra defensive and often just nasty.

To end this major seriousness on a good note.... The price of the Kirby set him off??????? Hahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ok, that's just funny! Those dang vaccums are EXPENSIVE! And heavy, too!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

GatorDog said:


> I just find it ridiculous that some people on this forum will flat out say that my Pit is more than likely going to attack another dog or human some day because that is what it was "bred to do." I really do find it offensive. I would find it equally offensive if someone said that about my Shepherd or my Beagle. I know I'm not the only owner who feels that way, and it plays a big part to why the threads get as heated as they do. It's personal.
> 
> I also think it is ridiculous to say that threads about anything other than GSD's shouldn't be allowed. There are so many other threads out there that aren't even related to dogs, let alone GSD's. If we were going to limit the posts to GSD related posts only, I don't think as many people would use this site.


But why do you find that ridiculous? You know your dog's breed standard is prone to dog aggression? Why is that offensive?

As far as things being limited to GSD's - they already are here! You can't post a picture in the photo contest unless it is pb GSD. You're not supposed to post rescues unless they're pb. 

Why be upset; it is a GSD forum, after all!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

To end this major seriousness on a good note.... The price of the Kirby set him off??????? Hahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ok, that's just funny! Those dang vaccums are EXPENSIVE! And heavy, too![/QUOTE]

Seriously I just gave the guy the set of knives and got the heck out of there. Told my boss their electric was off. I think it might have been a beautiful dobie but I just remeber thinking "Dang he's taller then my car and he's even got tall teeth.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I am tired of the people saying they're tired of pit threads still debating pits and continuing the the pit debate on every thread that even mentions them.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

chelle said:


> But why do you find that ridiculous? You know your dog's breed standard is prone to dog aggression? Why is that offensive?
> 
> As far as things being limited to GSD's - they already are here! You can't post a picture in the photo contest unless it is pb GSD. You're not supposed to post rescues unless they're pb.
> 
> Why be upset; it is a GSD forum, after all!


I know that Pits are _prone_ to dog aggression, but when people say that she is going to maul a child or turn on me unexpectedly for no reason, I just find it rude. _Prone_ to dog aggression does not equal dog aggressive either, and many people here seem to think just that. I know my Pits temperament to the same extent that I know my GSD's and I don't expect anything to just "snap" anytime soon, and I definitely don't need internet strangers to tell me to "be careful" because "its going to happen someday." I'm not going to parade her around like an idiot in an off leash dog park, but I'm not going to hide her inside and never let her leave my house either. 

You can make comparisons to your Shiba, but until the day someone tries to tell you that your dog is "chemically imbalanced" and is going to kill you or someone else and their dog without warning, you can't really understand why it feels like a personal attack. It's very obvious that I love my dog, and it hurts when someone seems to think that she is just going to haul off and kill somebody some day.

And the context of the threads are not very limited. I'm speaking of threads in general. This one isn't related to GSD's (clearly). Or the thread about autistic children or the blind dog in a trash can or the boy in the hoodie getting shot. It doesn't bother me at all. But if all that is allowed and posting about my Pit isn't, then I will be bothered.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> I am tired of the people saying they're tired of pit threads still debating pits and continuing the the pit debate on every thread that even mentions them.


:thumbup:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

See, I would have to say the pitbull haters on this site *seem* to be granted extra license to be nasty. It's all a matter of perception.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

chelle said:


> But why do you find that ridiculous? You know your dog's breed standard is prone to dog aggression? Why is that offensive?
> 
> As far as things being limited to GSD's - they already are here! You can't post a picture in the photo contest unless it is pb GSD. You're not supposed to post rescues unless they're pb.
> 
> Why be upset; it is a GSD forum, after all!


The upsetting thing is that people don't just not like the breed because they aren't right for them- they HATE them, or FEAR them, and BASH them based on *usually* hysteria. I'm perfectly okay with people who don't want to own a pit bull of any sort because they aren't prepared to deal with dog aggression, they aren't the right breed for them, etc. I'm not okay with people hating the breed I love because they think all of them are going to attack based on the fact that they were ONCE bred for dog aggression.

It'd be similar to people saying that they don't want a GSD because they are bred for human aggression, even to some degree. Well, we all know that while that's true... if you get a stable dog, that's not going to be much of an issue and they are still GREAT dogs. And there are a TON of rescues, etc. out that that don't have any of that aggression in them, and that is OK too.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> I know that Pits are _prone_ to dog aggression, but when people say that she is going to maul a child or turn on me unexpectedly for no reason, I just find it rude. _Prone_ to dog aggression does not equal dog aggressive either, and many people here seem to think just that. I know my Pits temperament to the same extent that I know my GSD's and I don't expect anything to just "snap" anytime soon, and I definitely don't need internet strangers to tell me to "be careful" because "its going to happen someday." I'm not going to parade her around like an idiot in an off leash dog park, but I'm not going to hide her inside and never let her leave my house either.
> 
> Gator Dog I think you are the kind of owner who should be highlighted in an effort to help pitbulls. You (as an internet stranger Im saying this based on your posts) are a smart ,savy educated caring owner who knows their breed.
> You and your dog are obviously great ambassadors for and of the breed.However there are always some folks on here who dont like a breed
> ...


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> I just find it ridiculous that some people on this forum will flat out say that my Pit is more than likely going to attack another dog or human some day because that is what it was "bred to do." I really do find it offensive.


I am sorry but I just can't wrap my head around this. Pit bulls have been bred for generations to be game and fight dogs. You choose to own such a breed. Somebody calls you out on it and you are offended? How? Why? If your dog is not game and DA, then according to standard she is not a typical example of the breed. So she would be an exception, not the rule.

I have WL GSDs, many dogs in my pup's immediate pedigree are working police dogs and top competitors. Is he more likely to bite somebody than your pit bull? Why, of course! Am I offended that you or anybody else would think so? No, why would I be? I knew what I was buying before I got him. What would be the point in denying his genetics? He is what he is. If he were to not develop some degree of HA, then he would be a poor example of the breed and should not be bred or nor used as an example with which to judge the breed. He would not be the rule, but the exception.

No disrespect intended, but I really don't see your logic. What really is it that offends you?

I don't understand why people own dogs that have been bred to be DA and then want to deny it and pretend like it isn't so, hoping it won't happen. That is like me buying the dogs that I did and hoping they act like to Golden Retrievers AND be offended if anybody says anything different. I just don't get it!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> I know that Pits are _prone_ to dog aggression, but when people say that she is going to maul a child or turn on me unexpectedly for no reason, I just find it rude. _Prone_ to dog aggression does not equal dog aggressive either, and many people here seem to think just that. I know my Pits temperament to the same extent that I know my GSD's and I don't expect anything to just "snap" anytime soon, and I definitely don't need internet strangers to tell me to "be careful" because "its going to happen someday." I'm not going to parade her around like an idiot in an off leash dog park, but I'm not going to hide her inside and never let her leave my house either.
> 
> You can make comparisons to your Shiba, but until the day someone tries to tell you that your dog is "chemically imbalanced" and is going to kill you or someone else and their dog without warning, you can't really understand why it feels like a personal attack. It's very obvious that I love my dog, and it hurts when someone seems to think that she is just going to haul off and kill somebody some day.
> 
> And the context of the threads are not very limited. I'm speaking of threads in general. This one isn't related to GSD's (clearly). Or the thread about autistic children or the blind dog in a trash can or the boy in the hoodie getting shot. It doesn't bother me at all. But if all that is allowed and posting about my Pit isn't, then I will be bothered.


Have people really told you this on here?


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> I am tired of the people saying they're tired of pit threads still debating pits and continuing the the pit debate on every thread that even mentions them.


As I said on the other thread going right now, I am tired of being bashed because I mention a pit bull in a post.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

GatorDog said:


> I know that Pits are _prone_ to dog aggression, but when people say that she is going to maul a child or turn on me unexpectedly for no reason, I just find it rude. _Prone_ to dog aggression does not equal dog aggressive either, and many people here seem to think just that. I know my Pits temperament to the same extent that I know my GSD's and I don't expect anything to just "snap" anytime soon, and I definitely don't need internet strangers to tell me to "be careful" because "its going to happen someday." I'm not going to parade her around like an idiot in an off leash dog park, but I'm not going to hide her inside and never let her leave my house either.
> 
> You can make comparisons to your Shiba, but until the day someone tries to tell you that your dog is "chemically imbalanced" and is going to kill you or someone else and their dog without warning, you can't really understand why it feels like a personal attack. It's very obvious that I love my dog, and it hurts when someone seems to think that she is just going to haul off and kill somebody some day.
> 
> And the context of the threads are not very limited. I'm speaking of threads in general. This one isn't related to GSD's (clearly). Or the thread about autistic children or the blind dog in a trash can or the boy in the hoodie getting shot. It doesn't bother me at all. But if all that is allowed and posting about my Pit isn't, then I will be bothered.


Please don't take things so personally. Do understand that in certain areas/regions, we're seeing very irresponsible owners with powerful and/or aggressive pits and it makes it difficult to maintain a positive outlook on a breed. I am not basing that on "news stories" alone. We have rampant pitbulls here. They're all over CL, they're at the dog park causing issues, they're filling up the shelters. We have very uneducated people with no desire to train their dogs churning out pitbull pups like candy. These dogs grow up to be scary dogs for people and other dogs. This is *not* a judgement on *your* dog at all. This is a judgement on fools, not pitbulls.

If someone told me my Shiba was chemically imbalanced, I would probably choke to death laughing. I don't care what they think. She is a little nutty, actually. Ok, a lot nutty. She fits her standard to a "t" almost and it doesn't bother me in the slightest. That's why I got a Shiba -- I liked the standard. She is a horrible dog park candidate, so she doesn't go. I know her limitations and don't try to make her into something else. Granted, she is an entire 17'ish lbs so she isn't going to kill much of anything, nor does she really "scare" anyone. 

Honestly, instead of instantly becoming insulted and upset, think about what people are exposed to when it comes to pits. The media is a strong force that influences people. Then people have personal (maybe very scary) experiences with poorly kept, poorly trained/bred, etc pits. Please look at that aspect of things.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> See, I would have to say the pitbull haters on this site *seem* to be granted extra license to be nasty. It's all a matter of perception.


Wow! You appear and in your first post you start slinging the mud by saying that whenever somebody posts a less than rosy picture of a pit bull, they are being nasty. With you, it can never be that perhaps they are speaking the truth or maybe know something that you don't. 

At a loss for communication tools, what next? Name calling?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

chelle said:


> You're so right, those pit threads never end well. And they never will, due to the personalization that comes into play. If someone came along and trashed my.. Shiba Inu, for example.. I'd likely say, ok, well here's the thing about her and her breed, but she is what she is and she's a beautiful dog in many ways. But I wouldn't call a person ignorant or present other personal insults because they aren't informed on my dog's breed standard. OR, if they were informed and simply didn't like her breed standard, OKAY! You don't have to like my Shiba Inu! :wild: It doesn't hurt my feelings, it doesn't make me feel defensive and it surely doesn't make me want to lunge out or attack the person. I would simply approach it in a very different way than many of the pitbull enthusiasts tend to approach any slightly perceived negativity of their breed choice.
> 
> So yes, the name calling stuff really loses points when you wish to change a person's perception. Honestly, I was far MORE pro-pitbull before I became active in this forum. The behavior of the enthusiasts has been a major turn off. Now, granted, I will not dislike a breed based on the humans, but it does make me trust it less when supposed experts of that breed come across snarky, ultra defensive and often just nasty.
> 
> To end this major seriousness on a good note.... The price of the Kirby set him off??????? Hahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ok, that's just funny! Those dang vaccums are EXPENSIVE! And heavy, too!


I don't remember what breed it was, but I sited a dog world or dog fancy article about a breed and made a few comments about why anyone would want one, and I got reamed. Not a pit bull. I guess lesson learned, don't go on a dog site and say you dislike a dog breed, because someone or maybe many on the site will have those dogs or will have had those dogs, and it is kind of like saying children are ugly or smelly or bad or irritating -- it just isn't going to go over well.

If this site was like what PETA thinks of purebred dog owners, the canine KKK, and we were a bunch of breedists, only allowing GSD owners, and owners who own only GSDs, then the pit bull threads might be more one sided. But the fact is, some of our members have no dogs, some have mixes, some have different breeds as well as shepherds, and since the pitties are popular, the chances are, that there will be a good number of members who are not exclusive to GSDs that have them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

WHAT other thread?


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

> I am sorry but I just can't wrap my head around this. Pit bulls have been bred for generations to be game and fight dogs. You choose to own such a breed. Somebody calls you out on it and you are offended? How? Why? If your dog is not game and DA, then according to standard she is not a typical example of the breed. So she would be an exception, not the rule.


and this is what I can't wrap my head around. The number of GSD's that even come close to fitting the "standard" in any sense of the word is tiny compared to all the ones that aren't anything like the standard says.

It's the same in every breed.

The rants against pit bulls I read on here sound so familiar to all the ignorant garbage I hear about rotties, GSD's, police dog's by the yahoos on the street and every other ignorant segment of the population talking about a topic they really have no understanding of.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> WHAT other thread?


Unfortunately, the "what breed do you dislike" thread was derailed with a pit debate and had to be closed. But you could pick about 10 other threads in the last couple of weeks that have had the same fate including this one which ironically is complaining about the very thing it has become.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Falkosmom said:


> I am sorry but I just can't wrap my head around this. Pit bulls have been bred for generations to be game and fight dogs. You choose to own such a breed. Somebody calls you out on it and you are offended? How? Why? If your dog is not game and DA, then according to standard she is not a typical example of the breed. So she would be an exception, not the rule.


Can you tell me which breed's standard calls for Dog Aggression so that I can look that up? Or link me to a reputable site?



Falkosmom said:


> Have people really told you this on here?


I have heard it more than once, directed at me in an arguement. Before all of the pit-haters started argueing together it was just one or two that threw out statements like that. 



Falkosmom said:


> As I said on the other thread going right now, I am tired of being bashed because I mention a pit bull in a post.


It's not because you mention a pit bull, it's the way you mention it and the way you say things. There were many pages of people saying that they didn't like pit bulls on the "what breeds do you dislike" thread before a debate ever started.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> Have people really told you this on here?


Yes. And not just here. It happens everywhere.

I, for one, did not buy my Pit. There are more than enough out there for me to just pick one up off the street if I wanted to. So her "breed standard" doesn't exist. Most "Pit bulls" out there are just mutts. And that's what my Penny is. She does not fit her standard because she does not have one. 

I totally understand the dog aggression aspect. If Penny's sire and dam had been fighting dogs, then I wouldn't expect any less. But they weren't. She was found roaming a farm with her mother (a Pit mix) and litter mates. Perfectly friendly dogs. The breed as a whole may be prone to dog aggression because of generations before being bred for dog aggression, but Penny is not dog aggressive. Neither was her mother. And no one knows her sire, but if he was a prized, dog aggressive fighting dog, then he wouldn't have ended up mating with a stray bitch in a field.

I am offended by remarks made about Pit bulls being HA. If she were to fit her "breed standard", then she still wouldn't be HA. I don't care if my dog loves other dogs. I want my dogs to be neutral. I want my dogs to love ME. If Penny were really that prone to dog aggression, then how would she have reacted to my 3 year old intact male GSD and 8 year old female Beagle? How could she participate in Schutzhund while there are other off leash dogs working on the field?


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

crackem said:


> and this is what I can't wrap my head around. The number of GSD's that even come close to fitting the "standard" in any sense of the word is tiny compared to all the ones that aren't anything like the standard says.
> 
> It's the same in every breed.
> 
> The rants against pit bulls I read on here sound so familiar to all the ignorant garbage I hear about rotties, GSD's, police dog's by the yahoos on the street and every other ignorant segment of the population talking about a topic they really have no understanding of.


Well said. :thumbup:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> See, I would have to say the pitbull haters on this site *seem* to be granted extra license to be nasty. It's all a matter of perception.


Ok. Again, this is not a pitbull forum. Should you return to your pitbull forums, I'm sure you will be in better company? Why waste your time on a GSD forum trying to extoll the virtues of pitbulls? 



DJEtzel said:


> The upsetting thing is that people don't just not like the breed because they aren't right for them- they HATE them, or FEAR them, and BASH them based on *usually* hysteria. I'm perfectly okay with people who don't want to own a pit bull of any sort because they aren't prepared to deal with dog aggression, they aren't the right breed for them, etc. I'm not okay with people hating the breed I love because they think all of them are going to attack based on the fact that they were ONCE bred for dog aggression....


Please do quote anyone using the word "hate." I will eat my words and apologize profusely if you can.

You do present yourself as very knowledgable about the breed. I'm curious to know your background with them? Considering a meet n greet with others didn't result in such a positive thing for you, I'm wondering how you have this knowledge and extensive training experience?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Falkosmom said:


> Wow! You appear and in your first post you start slinging the mud by saying that whenever somebody posts a less than rosy picture of a pit bull, they are being nasty. With you, it can never be that perhaps they are speaking the truth or maybe know something that you don't.
> 
> At a loss for communication tools, what next? Name calling?


First post where? That was not my first post in this thread. I almost quoted what a pit bull hater posted a page back about pit bull lovers getting to be nasty. Just to show that the feeling goes both ways.  

I don't think either "side" is being nastier than the other, personally.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Gator Dog I think you are the kind of owner who should be highlighted in an effort to help pitbulls. You (as an internet stranger Im saying this based on your posts) are a smart ,savy educated caring owner who knows their breed.
> You and your dog are obviously great ambassadors for and of the breed.


Thank you!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

gsdraven said:


> Unfortunately, the "what breed do you dislike" thread was derailed with a pit debate and had to be closed. But you could pick about 10 other threads in the last couple of weeks that have had the same fate including this one which ironically is complaining about the very thing it has become.



we do have redundant, unrelenting, arguments on here.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Can I ask a stupid question? 

How come the poll reads, 

Yes
NO

? 

Is NO the proper answer and therefore capitalized?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Complaining about Pit topics while opening a topic about Pits... the irony...


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

No, it was honestly a typo...which I failed to correct:crazy:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> I am sorry but I just can't wrap my head around this. Pit bulls have been bred for generations to be game and fight dogs. You choose to own such a breed. Somebody calls you out on it and you are offended? How? Why? If your dog is not game and DA, then according to standard she is not a typical example of the breed. So she would be an exception, not the rule.
> 
> I have WL GSDs, many dogs in my pup's immediate pedigree are working police dogs and top competitors. Is he more likely to bite somebody than your pit bull? Why, of course! Am I offended that you or anybody else would think so? No, why would I be? I knew what I was buying before I got him. What would be the point in denying his genetics? He is what he is. If he were to not develop some degree of HA, then he would be a poor example of the breed and should not be bred or nor used as an example with which to judge the breed. He would not be the rule, but the exception.
> 
> ...


I am offended because I, as a responsible owner, will not allow my dog to attack another dog. It won't happen. She won't attack a human because she is not human aggressive. I'm not "pretending" or "denying" anything. Again, prone to dog aggression and actually being dog aggressive are two very different things.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't know why people become so offended when someone calls them ignorant. All ignorance means is being uninformed.

I am sick of it as well. I don't like being told what I am talking about, called a cult follower, told what I know is false and not right, and hate being told I am brainwashed, denying anything and so on.

I don't mind if someone doesn't want to own a breed because its not for them, they don't want to deal with DA. But at least be educated on the breed before hating them as a whole.

I think both sides get nasty. I hate being talked down to or told to go elsewhere(btw I have gone to a pibtull forum and didn't like it. The people bashed GSDs and were completely clueless pitbull owners.). Are all like that? No. Because I haven't gone to a another one.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

crackem said:


> and this is what I can't wrap my head around. The number of GSD's that even come close to fitting the "standard" in any sense of the word is tiny compared to all the ones that aren't anything like the standard says.
> 
> It's the same in every breed.
> 
> The rants against pit bulls I read on here sound so familiar to all the ignorant garbage I hear about rotties, GSD's, police dog's by the yahoos on the street and every other ignorant segment of the population talking about a topic they really have no understanding of.


Ignorant X 2. Good. Do understand you get nowhere when you continually tell people they are ignorant. You only serve to insult them and their ears close. But go ahead and keep speaking like that, and these arguements will continue.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Folks my bet is w/ in the next 12 hrs if not sooner this thread gets closed. Everyone has their favored breeds and here especially there are breeds they cant stand. 
DJ Ive met pits that I thought were wonderful. Ive followed the Vick dogs and other Pits through Bad RapI know they can be great dogs w/ the right owner. I will probably never own one even though god help me I know people need to step to the plate to help these dogs. Im not a match cause I dont want the pressure of a pit. 

On a general note,this site runs a what breed do you dislike as often as it runs a what breed other then GSD would you want.there are negative comments about practically every breed. There are threads here that if you let them, really make you feel like you should not only profusely apologize for your BYB GSD but maybe dont participate at all. Its not just pit bull threads. The problem is Pits are in danger from so many things,BSL,the idiot media,dumb#** state legislators that when a negative opinion is voiced it gets very personal. Im sure on a lab forum GSDs may be seen as evil incarnate by some.Back to the original question no Im not tired of threads re pits.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

chelle said:


> Ok. Again, this is not a pitbull forum. Should you return to your pitbull forums, I'm sure you will be in better company? Why waste your time on a GSD forum trying to extoll the virtues of pitbulls?


If it's not a pit bull forum, why are you so adament about showing your dislike for pit bulls? Maybe you should do that on a pit forum instead?



> Please do quote anyone using the word "hate." I will eat my words and apologize profusely if you can.


Fortunately, most of those that hate pit bulls here have stopped using the word hate when they were met with so much distaste, but it has been used many times in the past. 



> You do present yourself as very knowledgable about the breed. I'm curious to know your background with them? Considering a meet n greet with others didn't result in such a positive thing for you, I'm wondering how you have this knowledge and extensive training experience?


My parents bred pit bulls while I was growing up, so I had 3-5 pit bulls as child hood dogs (and lots of puppies to cuddle), and I've worked IN shelters with pit bulls for over two years, and on top of that have worked WITH rescues fostering dogs and coordinating foster homes for numerous breeds including pit bulls. My pit bull foster puppy just got adopted a few weeks ago.  I also go to shows frequently as the UKC is headquartered in my town I believe? so there are many shows. I've been to a few weight pulling events, lots of confo. shows (where I met my AmStaff breeder just a few weeks ago) and there are some dock diving pits in my dock diving club that I've got to see/meet/handle. 

The meet n greet had nothing to do with training or knowledge... so I'm not sure how that has anything to do with anything? And I didn't think it went bad (at the time) at all- my dogs had a lot of fun, and that's all that really matters to me.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I don't know why people become so offended when someone calls them ignorant. All ignorance means is being uninformed.
> 
> I am sick of it as well. I don't like being told what I am talking about, called a cult follower, told what I know is false and not right, and hate being told I am brainwashed and so on.
> 
> I don't mind if someone doesn't want to own a breed because its not for them, they don't want to deal with DA. But at least be educated on the breed before hating them as a whole.


But Jessie, once a person does become informed and no longer ignorant, to continue to hear that is annoying at best. 

You don't want to be called a cultist for the same reason I don't want to be labelled ignorant.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

selzer said:


> Can I ask a stupid question?
> 
> How come the poll reads,
> 
> ...


You know, I noticed that too and wondered. haha.

I think this thread was started to incite a riot. *sarcasm*


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Folks my bet is w/ in the next 12 hrs if not sooner this thread gets closed. Everyone has their favored breeds and here especially there are breeds they cant stand.
> DJ Ive met pits that I thought were wonderful. Ive followed the Vick dogs and other Pits through Bad RapI know they can be great dogs w/ the right owner. I will probably never own one even though god help me I know people need to step to the plate to help these dogs. Im not a match cause I dont want the pressure of a pit.
> 
> On a general note,this site runs a what breed do you dislike as often as it runs a what breed other then GSD would you want.there are negative comments about practically every breed. There are threads here that if you let them, really make you feel like you should not only profusely apologize for your BYB GSD but maybe dont participate at all. Its not just pit bull threads. The problem is Pits are in danger from so many things,BSL,the idiot media,dumb#** state legislators that when a negative opinion is voiced it gets very personal. Im sure on a lab forum GSDs may be seen as evil incarnate by some.Back to the original question no Im not tired of threads re pits.


 
Great post, I agree. I am neutral on breeds as a whole and think dogs need to be judged on an individual basis. Do I think some breeds are more prone to certain traits? Yes...Do I think the media needs to circle those issues and hype them up...No. Does it worry me because if BSL continues and breeds are judged based on media hype that play on fear, we as GSD lovers are next to be thrown under the bus.

That was the whole point of the Sherman story, people have Pits labeled as vicious, so that woman had decided Sherman was a threat just for breathing the same air as her dog. Does it bother me now more that people mistake him for a Pit and we have encountered more than one person who was not very nice? Probably.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> You know, I noticed that too and wondered. haha.
> 
> I think this thread was started to incite a riot. *sarcasm*


NO it was just a simple typo:blush:
I'm not much of a riot starter...sorry


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

mysweetkaos said:


> NO it was just a simple typo:blush:
> I'm not much of a riot starter...sorry


You didn't strike me as the type.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Why do you think her username is "Mysweetkaos"?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> Great post, I agree. I am neutral on breeds as a whole and think dogs need to be judged on an individual basis. Do I think some breeds are more prone to certain traits? Yes...Do I think the media needs to circle those issues and hype them up...No. Does it worry me because if BSL continues and breeds are judged based on media hype that play on fear, we as GSD lovers are next to be thrown under the bus.
> 
> That was the whole point of the Sherman story, people have Pits labeled as vicious, so that woman had decided Sherman was a threat just for breathing the same air as her dog. Does it bother me now more that people mistake him for a Pit and we have encountered more than one person who was not very nice? Probably.


Thanks Candice. BTW I did know why you started the thread and that woman was an idiot. 
I seriously need to go to bed .Lucky is waiting patiently and Im tired from my labored attempts at typing.I'll check in the AM to see where this ends.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

chelle said:


> Honestly, instead of instantly becoming insulted and upset, think about what people are exposed to when it comes to pits. The media is a strong force that influences people. Then people have personal (maybe very scary) experiences with poorly kept, poorly trained/bred, etc pits. Please look at that aspect of things.


This is my problem. People have a bad experience, come on this forum, and talk about why they don't like Pits. Then an advocate (like myself) will use their own dog as an example. I will say "My Pit does Schutzhund and lives with 2 other dogs and isn't dog aggressive," or "Not all Pits are like that because mine isn't, for example" and I get responses along the lines of, "Your dog's breed standard calls for dog aggression, so she is either going against the standard or hasn't matured enough yet to show her true aggression problems and will snap one day."

That isn't looking at the "aspect" of things either. I have spent tons of time volunteering with rescues and working at a Veterinary office where strays are dropped off almost daily. I haven't only had "a few" good experiences with Pits, but I've had far more great experiences than bad. 

Basically, you can't pass judgement based on a few experiences when looking from either perspective. "Cult" or "ignorant"


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Why do you think her username is "Mysweetkaos"?


Now I've been outed, great I've had 2 GSD's named Kaos and Havok...I always tell people my husband wouldn't let me name our sons those names so I had to get dogs


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> If it's not a pit bull forum, why are you so adament about showing your dislike for pit bulls? Maybe you should do that on a pit forum instead?
> 
> Fortunately, most of those that hate pit bulls here have stopped using the word hate when they were met with so much distaste, but it has been used many times in the past.
> 
> ...


Why would you suggest I go to a pitbull forum? I am not a pitbull fan, so why would I bother? That was a silly suggestion. I'm on a GSD forum because I like GSD's and want to learn more about them. 

So you cannot back up your claim about the word "hate." I'm ok with that. 

What has me astounded is the amount of anger and vitriole that comes out when the pitbull topic comes up. The sarcasm and such. Just amazing to me. Why bother arguing here, when you can choose 100 pro-pit sites? Why do you feel the need to come into a completely different breed's website and argue with those people on the positives of an entirely different breed?

So you've never actually owned a pitbull, by your admission? Grown up as a child with them, fostered a pup, but never owned one into adulthood and dealt with the issues as age progressed? 

We do know what happened with the shelter job... and the meet and greet wasn't such a grand success....

The Internet is actually a pretty small place.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Thanks Candice. BTW I did know why you started the thread and that woman was an idiot.
> I seriously need to go to bed .Lucky is waiting patiently and Im tired from my labored attempts at typing.I'll check in the AM to see where this ends.


Good night! I too am off. Kids are all in bed and husband wants to watch some more Dexter I have a feeling this thread will end with a red flag unfortunately


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

mysweetkaos said:


> Now I've been outed, great I've had 2 GSD's named Kaos and Havok...I always tell people my husband wouldn't let me name our sons those names so I had to get dogs


I love those names!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

crackem said:


> and this is what I can't wrap my head around. The number of GSD's that even come close to fitting the "standard" in any sense of the word is tiny compared to all the ones that aren't anything like the standard says.
> 
> It's the same in every breed.
> 
> The rants against pit bulls I read on here sound so familiar to all the ignorant garbage I hear about rotties, GSD's, police dog's by the yahoos on the street and every other ignorant segment of the population talking about a topic they really have no understanding of.


You are so right about the GSDs. You spoke the truth and I will not bash you for saying something "bad" about the breed.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

chelle said:


> Why would you suggest I go to a pitbull forum? I am not a pitbull fan, so why would I bother? That was a silly suggestion. I'm on a GSD forum because I like GSD's and want to learn more about them.
> 
> So you cannot back up your claim about the word "hate." I'm ok with that.
> 
> ...


Nope, never owned one myself and never said I did. 

NOW, you're trying to attack me personally based on something that you heard on the internet? I'd love to know what happened to my shelter job now... and which one? I wasn't aware anything happened.. just like I wasn't aware that my dog bit anyone. You have to realize that the internet is THE INTERNET, and people can say whatever they want to for whatever reason they deem necessary.

I can say that references from both of my shelter jobs have gotten me better jobs in the dog industry... so I can't imagine anything too bad happened at either job?


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> Can you tell me which breed's standard calls for Dog Aggression so that I can look that up? Or link me to a reputable site?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I jumped off a bridge, would you follow?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

GatorDog said:


> This is my problem. People have a bad experience, come on this forum, and talk about why they don't like Pits. Then an advocate (like myself) will use their own dog as an example. I will say "My Pit does Schutzhund and lives with 2 other dogs and isn't dog aggressive," or "Not all Pits are like that because mine isn't, for example" and I get responses along the lines of, "Your dog's breed standard calls for dog aggression, so she is either going against the standard or hasn't matured enough yet to show her true aggression problems and will snap one day."
> 
> That isn't looking at the "aspect" of things either. I have spent tons of time volunteering with rescues and working at a Veterinary office where strays are dropped off almost daily. I haven't only had "a few" good experiences with Pits, but I've had far more great experiences than bad.
> 
> Basically, you can't pass judgement based on a few experiences when looking from either perspective. "Cult" or "ignorant"


I would love to meet your dog, and I have no doubt Penny is a sweetheart. But you know your dog. You've done the work. You're responsible and on top of things. Kudos and double kudos. My only job when it comes to my dogs is to keep them safe... that's all there is to it. A dog aggressive pit could severely injure or kill them. Not acceptable. Sure, other aggressive dogs could do the same to them - but there are less of them, in this area at least. And they're not as powerful and tenacious. 

I love my dogs. That is all there is to it, nothing more.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Nope, never owned one myself and never said I did.
> 
> NOW, you're trying to attack me personally based on something that you heard on the internet? I'd love to know what happened to my shelter job now... and which one? I wasn't aware anything happened.. just like I wasn't aware that my dog bit anyone. You have to realize that the internet is THE INTERNET, and people can say whatever they want to for whatever reason they deem necessary.
> 
> I can say that references from both of my shelter jobs have gotten me better jobs in the dog industry... so I can't imagine anything too bad happened at either job?


Target.?

So you've never owned a pit, never raised one yourself, don't live with one, yet you present yourself as the authority on the breed... This doesn't do a great deal for your credibility.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

chelle said:


> Target?


Nope, I got one shelter job from the other and a job at Blue Buffalo from the second. I enjoy that you think you know something about my life, but you can stop with the personal attacks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why do the same ppl have the same argument...over and over and over and over...riddle me that...


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> Yes. And not just here. It happens everywhere.
> 
> I, for one, did not buy my Pit. There are more than enough out there for me to just pick one up off the street if I wanted to. So her "breed standard" doesn't exist. Most "Pit bulls" out there are just mutts. And that's what my Penny is. She does not fit her standard because she does not have one.
> 
> ...


Then we are not that far apart on view points then, are we? I for one do not believe pit bulls were bred to be HA, or are particularly prone to it, HA and attacks can happen in any breed.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> I don't think either "side" is being nastier than the other, personally.


They usually aren't until certain people put their 2 cents in and start making false accusations and name calling.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

chelle said:


> Target.?
> 
> So you've never owned a pit, never raised one yourself, don't live with one, yet you present yourself as the authority on the breed... This doesn't do a great deal for your credibility.


So in order to be crediable to even have a opinion, or say on pitbulls you must have owned one, raised one or live with one?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, I finally voted, so that I would get the idea of where people stand before the thread is shut down.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Falkosmom said:


> They usually aren't until certain people put their 2 cents in and start making false accusations and name calling.


Yep, I completely agree!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> I am offended because I, as a responsible owner, will not allow my dog to attack another dog. It won't happen. She won't attack a human because she is not human aggressive. I'm not "pretending" or "denying" anything. Again, prone to dog aggression and actually being dog aggressive are two very different things.


I understand the difference. Thank you for being a responsible owner, I wish more people were like you. Perhaps, then, this thread would not exist!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

chelle said:


> So you've never owned a pit, never raised one yourself, don't live with one, yet you present yourself as the authority on the breed... This doesn't do a great deal for your credibility.


I've lived with dozens of pit bulls, have raised quite a few, but can't have an opinion?

Your credibility doesn't really exist, does it? At least I DO have REAL experience with the breeds in numerous settings.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Are you sick of Pit threads?

Yes.

In this case repetition is not the mother of learning.


----------

